# Starting to think dating apps like Tinder are cope tbh



## KrissKross (Aug 28, 2020)

I’m just gonna ramble here.
I dunno boyos, but tinder just seems harder then in real life like in clubs and bars or day game. Even with tinder experiments with Chad fishes they at times struggle. Then once you’ve matched many wont even write back. Then other only write back to flirt for fun or tease guys. Then if you get to a meet up they flake. Then other times they don’t flake but you wish they had because they’re photo frauding like a .me user. 
Not to mention the absolutely abominable ratio of women to men on datings apps. Then you have the whole cringe process of actually having to text the foid. 
In a club or bar at least you know where you stand. What they see is what they get. Your height, face from all angles, skin, physique is all on display, no need to fraud. And the hookup is usually that night, just hours after meeting. 

I dunno boyos, I just don’t know


----------



## Lars (Aug 28, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> I’m just gonna ramble here.
> I dunno boyos, but tinder just seems harder then in real life like in clubs and bars or day game. Even with tinder experiments with Chad fishes they at times struggle. Then once you’ve matched many wont even write back. Then other only write back to flirt for fun or tease guys. Then if you get to a meet up they flake. Then other times they don’t flake but you wish they had because they’re photo frauding like a .me user.
> Not to mention the absolutely abominable ratio of women to men on datings apps. Then you have the whole cringe process of actually having to text the foid.
> In a club or bar at least you know where you stand. What they see is what they get. Your height, face from all angles, skin, physique is all on display, no need to fraud. And the hookup is usually that night, just hours after meeting.
> ...


in the bar they are drunk, being drunk = lower standards
but also NT really matters when clubbing


----------



## Pretty (Aug 28, 2020)

They are so you really think the average women uses tinder? No they don’t they all meet their boyfriends through Instagram Snapchat or parties


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Aug 28, 2020)

Easier to be judgmental through a screen 
I have more luck in social settings 
Unless youre photogenic and white tinder is going to be a disaster for you


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Aug 28, 2020)

It's all over and death is everywhere. 
Cope till the end and become dust.
Coom until you're just a pile of bones with a rock on top of you.


----------



## loksr (Aug 28, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> I’m just gonna ramble here.
> I dunno boyos, but tinder just seems harder then in real life like in clubs and bars or day game. Even with tinder experiments with Chad fishes they at times struggle. Then once you’ve matched many wont even write back. Then other only write back to flirt for fun or tease guys. Then if you get to a meet up they flake. Then other times they don’t flake but you wish they had because they’re photo frauding like a .me user.
> Not to mention the absolutely abominable ratio of women to men on datings apps. Then you have the whole cringe process of actually having to text the foid.
> In a club or bar at least you know where you stand. What they see is what they get. Your height, face from all angles, skin, physique is all on display, no need to fraud. And the hookup is usually that night, just hours after meeting.
> ...


Just do whatever works for you and stop thinking about it beyond that

tinder works for you? Great, use tinder
Clubs work for you? Great keep going there


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Aug 28, 2020)

Im just gonna ramble here.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 29, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> but tinder just seems harder then in real life like in clubs and bars or day game.
> I dunno boyos, I just don’t know


You ever chat up chicks so far irl? or not really? And you tried Tinders?
from a guy I know. Tinder seems most efficent, time wise. as in: time spend to get a date. But that dude is a very high tier normie for sure, maybe Chadlite actually. With friaded picks, he sure looked Chadlite.

That dude tracked time spend.
And it took him about 1hour and 15 minutes of time spend on Tinder App, to get 1 date setup. That is imo not bad. Probably the flake rate is high. But meeting women irl randomly also has a high flake rate. And to get a date IRL by spending 1:15 hour taking EVERYTHING INTO ACCOUNT, is not easy. Plus Tinder is hell of a lot more comfortablea nd less painfull, then chatting up randoms face to face..

IRL. thinking back in my PUA days. It took me about 10 women to chat up, to get a date. I must say, I was a normie tier looks. So not good looking at all. 
To chat up 10 women. that took plenty hours, in total.


----------



## Hades (Aug 29, 2020)

The easiest way to succeed on Tinder is to run big dick game. All those women are looking for casual sex anyways so of course they’re gonna want a bigger dick. Most of those women are giga whores and if you run big dick game you’re sure to get a lot of matches. Like @Vvvvxxxx 

A lot of the other girls on there are just there for instagram follows.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 29, 2020)

loksr said:


> Just do whatever works for you and stop thinking about it beyond that
> 
> tinder works for you? Great, use tinder
> Clubs work for you? Great keep going there



greycel moment


----------



## Gazzamogga (Aug 29, 2020)

In a club or bar there's not 500+ guys begging for a crumb of pussy and there aren't 25 Chads at her disposal

so yes, dating apps are indeed not real life


----------



## Subhuman trash (Aug 29, 2020)

Yes dating apps are proof of how many men it’s over for @personalityinkwell @rightfulcel


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 29, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> In a club or bar there's not 500+ guys begging for a crumb of pussy and there aren't 25 Chads at her disposal
> 
> so yes, dating apps are indeed not real life


she carries her phone with her, though. proably she glued to it.


----------



## Lars2210 (Aug 29, 2020)

I was on a tinder date with this chick last Wednesday & she showed me the other dudes she’s talking to. My “competition”

Biggest dopamine rush of my life. I face, body, aesthetics, money, status & probably personality mog every single one of those subhumans. Matter of fact the dopamine rush was so intense I didn’t even wanna fuk here anymore. Haven’t texted her since

Moral of the story: you are probably 10x better than everyone else she’s texting so lose the paranoia. Idk why in my head I always have the image that they are texting lachowski-tier guys


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Aug 29, 2020)

Hades said:


> The easiest way to succeed on Tinder is to run big dick game. All those women are looking for casual sex anyways so of course they’re gonna want a bigger dick. Most of those women are giga whores and if you run big dick game you’re sure to get a lot of matches. Like @Vvvvxxxx
> 
> A lot of the other girls on there are just there for instagram follows.


this.

6+/10 and big dick = SLAYER on tinder

heck, i wonder if 4-5/10 guys can run this


----------



## alligatordude (Aug 29, 2020)

u guys are rtardsrrds


----------



## lutte (Aug 29, 2020)

tinder is king when you're high smv relative to your surroundings

https://looksmax.org/threads/this-is-the-power-of-jbw.194508
In my country I would get very few matches and they would ghost me when they found out what my height is


----------



## alligatordude (Aug 29, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.






Lars2210 said:


> I was on a tinder date with this chick last Wednesday & she showed me the other dudes she’s talking to. My “competition”
> 
> Biggest dopamine rush of my life. I face, body, aesthetics, money, status & probably personality mog every single one of those subhumans. Matter of fact the dopamine rush was so intense I didn’t even wanna fuk here anymore. Haven’t texted her since
> 
> Moral of the story: you are probably 10x better than everyone else she’s texting so lose the paranoia. Idk why in my head I always have the image that they are texting lachowski-tier guys


whats ur psl


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Aug 29, 2020)

Tldr. But in my personal experience if youre not a literal model tinder Is shit.


----------



## Polka (Aug 29, 2020)

If you want to fuck then tinder is cope unless you're chad.
But if you're fine with just meeting women with no expectation then it's legit, although yes 80-90% of foids will have some excuse not to meet, real reason being she found chad and you're not him


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Aug 29, 2020)

you just can't have any expectations using this apps, if you don't have expectations, it can be fun (if u are getting matches that is, if not, then it's only good for depressionmaxing)


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 29, 2020)

Lars2210 said:


> I was on a tinder date with this chick last Wednesday & she showed me the other dudes she’s talking to. My “competition”
> 
> Biggest dopamine rush of my life. I face, body, aesthetics, money, status & probably personality mog every single one of those subhumans. Matter of fact the dopamine rush was so intense I didn’t even wanna fuk here anymore. Haven’t texted her since
> 
> Moral of the story: you are probably 10x better than everyone else she’s texting so lose the paranoia. Idk why in my head I always have the image that they are texting lachowski-tier guys



the average guy isn't your competition 

chad is


----------



## Polka (Aug 29, 2020)

Lars2210 said:


> I was on a tinder date with this chick last Wednesday & she showed me the other dudes she’s talking to. My “competition”
> 
> Biggest dopamine rush of my life. I face, body, aesthetics, money, status & probably personality mog every single one of those subhumans. Matter of fact the dopamine rush was so intense I didn’t even wanna fuk here anymore. Haven’t texted her since
> 
> Moral of the story: you are probably 10x better than everyone else she’s texting so lose the paranoia. Idk why in my head I always have the image that they are texting lachowski-tier guys


JFL
My date also started showing her tinder at the end of our date.
I took it as a sign as I'm not good enough, but to be fair she just complained and swiped left on everyone


----------



## Lars2210 (Aug 29, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> View attachment 629772
> 
> 
> whats ur psl


Idk all I know is I pull tinder bitches every time I download the app


----------



## Lars2210 (Aug 29, 2020)

& lol @ every other guy on tinder posting a shirtless pic in half natty lighting with a pump & squeezing the shit out their biceps

You got outside & 90% of guys are scrawny or flabby n sick. Guys are more insecure than women in 2020


----------



## Tony (Aug 29, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> You ever chat up chicks so far irl? or not really? And you tried Tinders?
> from a guy I know. Tinder seems most efficent, time wise. as in: time spend to get a date. But that dude is a very high tier normie for sure, maybe Chadlite actually. With friaded picks, he sure looked Chadlite.
> 
> That dude tracked time spend.
> ...


found more pl8s more d8s @cocainecowboy


----------



## thotbuster420 (Aug 29, 2020)

aha use Wink and only look for 13 year olds


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 29, 2020)

Tony said:


> found more pl8s more d8s @cocainecowboy


what?


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Aug 29, 2020)

Lars2210 said:


> Guys are more insecure than women in 2020


that's one of the reasons we ended up on this forum, isn't it


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 29, 2020)

Chadfish isnt a cope. Its an indicator of how well you can do irl. If you get flaked on and shit its fine but youll always do better irl than on tinder. A chad irl has less value than url bc you mog any close by competition into oblivion


----------



## Beetlejuice (Aug 29, 2020)

Tinder is cope if not chad


----------



## John McCormick (Aug 29, 2020)

best way to meet people = still the old traditional way. Through parties or through other party. 

The whole "cold approach" game that the fraud PUA swindlers use are overrated. People usually meet other people through shared interests groups or by friends'. 

If your friend is also a fuck up, social awkward disease or straight up loser with low self esteem then boot out and get yourself new group of people who are better to hang out and meet women that way.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 29, 2020)

Blackgymmax said:


> Chadfish isnt a cope. Its an indicator of how well you can do irl. If you get flaked on and shit its fine but youll always do better irl than on tinder. A chad irl has less value than url bc you mog any close by competition into oblivion


Given youre 4 psl and not fat


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Aug 29, 2020)

online game is mostly waste of time in 2020 if she doesnt initate imho


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 29, 2020)

Depends on your personal life. I study at a STEM uni, in a STEM oriented city. Competition in clubs/bars is ridiculous here with 2 to 3 men per woman at almost every club/bar/festival/party.

Advantage is that being NT matters less at clubs/bars/festivals than on online-dating, since you have alcohol to get you through and the setting helps with flirting with chicks.

Without online-dating i would still be a kissless virgin at 25yo. There's no opportunities in my daily life to meet women.


----------



## Gazzamogga (Aug 29, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> she carries her phone with her, though. proably she glued to it.


Honestly this is bullshit

I know this forum likes to be all blackpilled and shit, and I respect your posts a lot generally

But girls aren't looking at their Tinder when there's hot or 'hot enough' guys at their disposal _right fucking away_ in a club.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 30, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> Honestly this is bullshit
> 
> I know this forum likes to be all blackpilled and shit, and I respect your posts a lot generally
> 
> But girls aren't looking at their Tinder when there's hot or 'hot enough' guys at their disposal _right fucking away_ in a club.


Could be true. I dunno. I haven't visited clubs since 10 years anymore. Since an LTR happened, and after that ended, I hated clubs to much to go there back again.


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Aug 30, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> Depends on your personal life. I study at a STEM uni, in a STEM oriented city. Competition in clubs/bars is ridiculous here with 2 to 3 men per woman at almost every club/bar/festival/party.
> 
> Advantage is that being NT matters less at clubs/bars/festivals than on online-dating, since you have alcohol to get you through and the setting helps with flirting with chicks.
> 
> Without online-dating i would still be a kissless virgin at 25yo. There's no opportunities in my daily life to meet women.


Me too. Tinder sucks but I’d be a Virgin without it


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 30, 2020)

Advantage of clubs is that it can lead to instant slays, going from not knowing eachother to kissing within a minute, to fucking within an hour. Also requires 0 NT, you can be a complete socially isolated aspie and still slay in clubs. Unlike tinder where you need to jestermax, chat her up on the date, have a plan, etc.

I've had 1 slay on a festival where our conversation didn't even go as far as introducing our names. She just said that she was horny, we started making out, I invited her over to my appartement. Other time I just went up to a girl and asked her to make out, then went in for the kiss. Again no idea what her name was or anything really. You don't need to be able to talk, music is so loud that talking is shit anyways.

But those situations are rare as I said: Most clubs/festivals have ridiculously bad female:male ratio's where I live, even worse than tinder. Often I would get bored at some party and start looking for a female to slay and would realize that there's 2 potentially fuckable chicks at a 50-person party. It's ridiculous


----------



## Deleted member 6045 (Aug 30, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> I’m just gonna ramble here.
> I dunno boyos, but tinder just seems harder then in real life like in clubs and bars or day game. Even with tinder experiments with Chad fishes they at times struggle. Then once you’ve matched many wont even write back. Then other only write back to flirt for fun or tease guys. Then if you get to a meet up they flake.
> I dunno boyos, I just don’t know



When i did use tinder, the only message I would send was “what’s your sc?” or “Snapchat?”. That’s the best and only way to get on the same page and determine the foids fuckeligibility. I’d say 60-70% would respond and every response from my over 1000 matches was their sc handle. Although I got hundreds of snapchats I only hooked up with 10-15 tinder girls. Snapchat is where the game & angle frauding actually begins. It’s still a lot of effort and not really worth it, but it can be entertaining if you have nothing else to do.

The other dating apps aren’t worth it IMO. I had a friend that used hinge, and fucked higher quality girls but he was much more invested in the process and devoted a lot more time and effort.


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 30, 2020)

I'm making a thread on this soon. Good to see someone else also prefers bars/clubs


----------



## HumidVent (Aug 30, 2020)

Tinder is easier than a club


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Aug 30, 2020)

every guy i see is subhuman irl

guys look even uglier IRL than tinder pics because you can see their frame and height in motion. And most guys are manlets/framecels


----------



## bladeeout (Aug 30, 2020)

Girls use tinder for entertainment, getting Instagram and Snapchat followers, and the occasional hookup with someone way out of their league and I will never be convinced otherwise. Maybe the 80 20 thing isn’t true irl but it’s definitely true on tinder, if you don’t mog the girl by a significant status then you’re not gonna fuck her


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Aug 30, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> Advantage of clubs is that it can lead to instant slays, going from not knowing eachother to kissing within a minute, to fucking within an hour. Also requires 0 NT, you can be a complete socially isolated aspie and still slay in clubs. Unlike tinder where you need to jestermax, chat her up on the date, have a plan, etc.
> 
> I've had 1 slay on a festival where our conversation didn't even go as far as introducing our names. She just said that she was horny, we started making out, I invited her over to my appartement. Other time I just went up to a girl and asked her to make out, then went in for the kiss. Again no idea what her name was or anything really. You don't need to be able to talk, music is so loud that talking is shit anyways.
> 
> But those situations are rare as I said: Most clubs/festivals have ridiculously bad female:male ratio's where I live, even worse than tinder. Often I would get bored at some party and start looking for a female to slay and would realize that there's 2 potentially fuckable chicks at a 50-person party. It's ridiculous


clubs require 0 NT? I though Tinder was better for aspies, but the disadvantage was that you need top tier looks on tinder.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 30, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> clubs require 0 NT? I though Tinder was better for aspies, but the disadvantage was that you need top tier looks on tinder.


Nah it requires 0 NT because everyone's drunk and the music is too loud to have conversations. Usually I went solo-clubbing because I am an aspie with no friends and it didn't matter tbh.

It's still very looks-based, but towards the end of a party when girls are most drunk, their standards tend to be lowered.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Aug 30, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> Nah it requires 0 NT because everyone's drunk and the music is too loud to have conversations. Usually I went solo-clubbing because I am an aspie with no friends and it didn't matter tbh.
> 
> It's still very looks-based, but towards the end of a party when girls are most drunk, their standards tend to be lowered.


does Tinder require NT if you have a big dick? From what I've seen big dick game on Tinder is straight to the point and requires no dates


----------



## ThreadMatters (Aug 30, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> in the bar they are drunk, being drunk = lower standards
> but also NT really matters when clubbing


NT > face


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 30, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> does Tinder require NT if you have a big dick? From what I've seen big dick game on Tinder is straight to the point and requires no dates


I found Tinder requires a lot of NT tbh. I have to jestermax for a couple of messages, then get her number, jestermax more, set-up a date for drinks in the city-centre, jestermax on the date, get her over to my appartement and then escalate.

The amount of frauding and jestering you have to do is exhausting.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 30, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


> NT > face
> View attachment 632031
> View attachment 632031


Guy looks extremely low IQ tbh. Proof that low IQ is ideal for slaying.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Aug 30, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> I found Tinder requires a lot of NT tbh. I have to jestermax for a couple of messages, then get her number, jestermax more, set-up a date for drinks in the city-centre, jestermax on the date, get her over to my appartement and then escalate.
> 
> The amount of frauding and jestering you have to do is exhausting.


yeah but you're not running big dick game, just above average guy game


----------



## ThreadMatters (Aug 30, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> Guy looks extremely low IQ tbh. Proof that low IQ is ideal for slaying.


Hes an harvard student


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 30, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


> Hes an harvard student


who cares


----------



## KrissKross (Aug 30, 2020)

tyronelite said:


> I'm making a thread on this soon. Good to see someone else also prefers bars/clubs


Please tag when you do bro


----------



## TopzCat1 (Aug 30, 2020)

Lars2210 said:


> I was on a tinder date with this chick last Wednesday & she showed me the other dudes she’s talking to. My “competition”
> 
> Biggest dopamine rush of my life. I face, body, aesthetics, money, status & probably personality mog every single one of those subhumans. Matter of fact the dopamine rush was so intense I didn’t even wanna fuk here anymore. Haven’t texted her since
> 
> Moral of the story: you are probably 10x better than everyone else she’s texting so lose the paranoia. Idk why in my head I always have the image that they are texting lachowski-tier guys


Thsts it bro 
Mog or be mogged


----------

